

For math students - Edmond

Jasymca on the mobile web:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jasymca.holoklip.com
======
dorfuss
a bit cluttered on a smartphone screen

~~~
Edmond
depends on the screen size... I have an HTC One and looks ok...sometimes I
have to turn to landscape mode for a better view...great on tablets though.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Link ~> [http://jasymca.holoklip.com/](http://jasymca.holoklip.com/)

~~~
Edmond
thanks! like it?

